# Tombstone Hutch before & after



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2013)

Just picked this dirty bottle up for my Michigan collection. Here's a before & after pic. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 29, 2013)

After.


----------



## treasurekidd (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, beautiful Hutch Hemi, and an outstanding job cleaning it!


----------



## epackage (Sep 29, 2013)

Tumbled it Leon?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, that came out nice [sm=thumbup1.gif].


----------



## tftfan (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks GOOD.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Tumbled it Leon?


 
 Yes, Tumbled it. Got another Tombstone Hutch cleaning now. Might post pics when done. LEON.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Oct 2, 2013)

looks much better


----------



## stlouisbottles (Oct 3, 2013)

Looks Great!


----------

